# Laparoscopic Whipple Procedure



## ch81059 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone know what code you would use for a laparoscopic whipple?  The open code is 48150.  Would I use 48999, unlisted procedure, pancreas?  There is no unlisted lap code for the pancreas.


----------



## lindacoder (Mar 21, 2014)

Unfortunately there is not an unlisted laparoscopic CPT code for the pancreas so you will have to use that one.  I send a short note explaining why and the comparitive open CPT code. Sure wish they would make more laparoscopic CPT codes - it would make our work alot easier.


----------



## ch81059 (Mar 22, 2014)

I with they would too.  It would make our life alot easier.  Thanks so much for answering.


----------

